# Yet more junior showmanship photos



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes it is<strike> another obnoxious amount of</strike> pictures of Marina showing Lucy this weekend at the Paso Robles show in california. I am so sorry for the picture spamming here, btw, I just don't always get a chance to take pics/videos of Marina showing (I usually forget, LOL) 

For the people who are new to the forum, my daughter Marina is 9 years old and shows in junior showmanship (she started 10 mos ago) and is showing the maltese that started it all for us, the one I got as a pet 2.5 years ago, Lucy. She was shaved down a year ago and we've been growing her coat back out and I just love the way they work together. I also want to mention that I almost bought a maltese from a BYB but wound up buying from a show breeder. I can honestly say that I don't regret that decision for a second, LOL.

[attachment=43803:IMG_2049.jpg]
Marina and Lucy saturday (they won second place)

[attachment=43805:IMG_2050.jpg]

[attachment=43806:IMG_0053.jpg]
And today (sunday) They won third place today.

[attachment=43807:IMG_0055.jpg]

[attachment=43808:IMG_0056.jpg]

[attachment=43809:IMG_0052.jpg]


[attachment=43810:IMG_0046.jpg]
And this is Lucy (L) and Caira ® on saturday night at the hotel, they were exhausted. Caira had to tag along this weekend because she is due next weekend and I didn't want to take any chances!

And then i came home to a 7 week old Lois and she was very upset that we had been gone. Here she is giving me a dirty look just a few minutes ago (this is her "how dare you go away and leave me" look)
[attachment=43811:IMG_0069.jpg]

Because I couldn't possibly get anymore obnoxious with pictures, I'll be even more so and add a video of Marina in the ring sat and sunday.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvjMb21XVCo

i had Chowder entered but he was the only maltese showing (so no points) and I have to say - it was nice only having to worry about getting Marina ready for juniors!

Thank you for looking and I promise I won't post pics for a while. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I never get tired of seeing Marina and Lucy in the ring, or any of you for that matter!!! Caira looks soooooo sweet and I think I see a little belly on her even though she is reclining. Can't wait to hear about all the new puppy excitement next weekend. Lois is a doll, even if she is giving you the "stink eye". 
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Post Away Lady!! We love the photos!!! (i know I do!!).. Lucy & Marina look so GREAT!! I can't wait to see what Caira has!! Lois is a sweetie!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of Marina and Lucy!! Congrats on 2nd place!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 16 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671964


> Post Away Lady!! We love the photos!!! (i know I do!!).. Lucy & Marina look so GREAT!! I can't wait to see what Caira has!! Lois is a sweetie![/B]



I agree!! Keep on posting, Stacy! I never get tired of seeing Marina or your beautiful fluffs. :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations Marina! What beautiful pictures!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy...I LOVE seeing the pictures. Congratulations to Marina and to Lucy. Marina did great and I know you are proud of her. She and Lucy seem to make a good team. AND then there is strong willed Lois. LOL She is going to grow up to be a beauty.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh little Miss Marina looks like she has a little "tude" in that first picture.  I can't belive she is only 9 I thought she was 11 or 12 yr. don't tell I said that then she will def. have "tude" :smtease: Can't wait to see CC's pups.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy,

I just love seeing all of your girls. It's never enough. Love the Chow man too. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, Marina looks like such a pro. She handles Lucy beautifully, who looks lovely, by the way. Very impressive!

Loved the pics and the video. Lois is so cute. :wub: How many pups is Caira having? This must be so exciting for you! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 16 2008, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671964


> Post Away Lady!! We love the photos!!! (i know I do!!).. Lucy & Marina look so GREAT!! I can't wait to see what Caira has!! Lois is a sweetie![/B]


I totally agree! Please post pics when ya can! I don't think anyone here tires of seeing photos of your gang. I know I don't!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

We'll never get tired of seeing pictures of your girls! Marina looks fantastic and miss Lucy is just so pretty. Did Lucy behave herself for Marina this time? 

Louis is looking so cute! Gosh she's growing up fast. Wasn't she just born last week? I swear she was. You must be all kinds of anxious over Caira being due soon!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the pictures!!! We never tire of them. Keep 'em coming! They are darling photos! Your daughter is amazing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The pictures were great and I love the video! You have to post more pictures of Marina and Lucy, not less! They're a great team and both look so professional. You've got a great little handler in Marina. Your girls always look beautiful! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 16 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671960


> I never get tired of seeing Marina and Lucy in the ring, or any of you for that matter!!! Caira looks soooooo sweet and I think I see a little belly on her even though she is reclining. Can't wait to hear about all the new puppy excitement next weekend. Lois is a doll, even if she is giving you the "stink eye".
> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you Tami! Yep, Caira is getting a belly. Not as big as Caddy though, although Caira is a bigger girl than Caddy. 

Lois is... well, let's just say she has her own mind, LOL. She's hysterical!

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 16 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671964


> Post Away Lady!! We love the photos!!! (i know I do!!).. Lucy & Marina look so GREAT!! I can't wait to see what Caira has!! Lois is a sweetie![/B]


THANK YOU! I always feel like I post too much, LOL. I'll let you know what Caira has - I take her in for an xray tomorrow.

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 16 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671965


> I love seeing pictures of Marina and Lucy!! Congrats on 2nd place!! [/B]


Thank you!! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 16 2008, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671966


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 16 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671964





> Post Away Lady!! We love the photos!!! (i know I do!!).. Lucy & Marina look so GREAT!! I can't wait to see what Caira has!! Lois is a sweetie![/B]



I agree!! Keep on posting, Stacy! I never get tired of seeing Marina or your beautiful fluffs. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh thank you sooo much!! *hugs you*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marina and Lucy make an awesome team! I'll never get tired of seeing pictures of them!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 16 2008, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671968


> Congratulations Marina! What beautiful pictures![/B]


Thank you!!

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Nov 16 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671971


> Stacy...I LOVE seeing the pictures. Congratulations to Marina and to Lucy. Marina did great and I know you are proud of her. She and Lucy seem to make a good team. AND then there is strong willed Lois. LOL She is going to grow up to be a beauty.[/B]


Yep, Lois is very strong willed, LOL. <strike>And an ankle biter</strike> I am very proud of Marina -showing isn't as easy as it looks! (I know that from experience, LOL) 

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 16 2008, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671973


> Oh little Miss Marina looks like she has a little "tude" in that first picture.  I can't belive she is only 9 I thought she was 11 or 12 yr. don't tell I said that then she will def. have "tude" :smtease: Can't wait to see CC's pups.[/B]


Yep, she's only 9, but she looks older, LOL. Yep, she loves it when people think she's older!

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 16 2008, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671976


> Stacy,
> 
> I just love seeing all of your girls. It's never enough. Love the Chow man too. :wub:[/B]


Mr Chow had to stay at home with the hubby (along with Lois and Caddy) I'll get some new pics of him soon!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

The pics are great, Stacy - always enjoy seeing Marina and your fur kids. That Lois is getting more beautiful every time we
see her! Please don't stop!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great pic's! :wub: :wub: :wub: There is no such thing as "too many" photos!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I always love seeing your pictures, loved the video, you better keep posting pics Stacy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG how CUTE are they :wub: I love Marina's snappy outfit , I know it's shallow but I ALWAYS check out the handlers outfits FIRST  That is indeed a very dark look your Lois is giving you , I wouldn't turn my back on THAT face :w00t: Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had no idea Caira is expecting  I watched the video, Marina looks so professional and cute! I loved the ending, with Lucy in the wind and muddy paws


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You have such beautiful Maltese & a beautiful child! Marina looks SO professional in the ring, I'm very impressed! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Marina is so beautiful-and talented-and what great experiences you are giving her. So neat to see.
And please...more pictures soon. We will never get tired of them.

:wub: Lois-too adorable.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Marina is so talented. M&L make a great team! Congrats on Caira I cant wait to see her puppies and Lois is adorable!!! Great pictures, thank you for sharing~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*WE LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!!! THERE IS NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE!!! KEEP 'EM COMING!!!! :thmbup: *


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Wonderful pictures!!! Thank you so much for sharing them!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You could never send too many pictures of your gang. They are all so beautiful and I love seeing them. *DON'T YOU DARE STOP.* Marina and Lucy do look fabulous together. She is going to be a great handler. How lucky she is to be surrounded by all those beautiful fluffs.

Can't wait to see the new pups coming your way. I am praying that Ciara has a great delivery with no problems.

Little Lois is absolutely gorgeous. She is reminding me more of my mini monster every time I see a new picture of her.


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you kidding, Stacy!?! It is the highlight of my day when you post pictures!!! More! More! More! :dothewave:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I just love seeing the pictures!

Way to go Marina!

Marina is such a great kid.

My own 8 year old is a stick in the mud in comparison (his born temperment is home-body and taking him anywhere is a major production for me!).


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

The two of them look amazing. What a beautiful coat! They really work well together you must be very proud!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Its so great that you and Marina can enjoy showing together!!!  Marina and Lucy look fantastic in the ring together!!!

Only one picture of lil Lois!!!  

Keep the pics coming Stacy!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wonderful pictures :wub: Congratulations to Marina and Lucy, they're quite the team :aktion033: 

ps: there are never too many pictures


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Really Stacy, you should know us better by now. You can NEVER post too many photos.  Honestly.

I am so happy that your daughter is enjoying this so much, her smile says it all. And your doggies look great. The last photo, oh I have seen that look on Mr Wookie's face also. Too cute!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are great photos...I must have missed this thread the other day.

I am very excited to see what Caira has.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've tried to post *SO* many times and my computer kept freezing on me 

Marina & Lucy look great!!! Looks like Lois is going to be a spoiled one  She is adorable though.

You can never share too many pics. Caira's due soon too, like this weekend!! :w00t: :chili:

I hope everything goes well for her. Jax is thinking about her too :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I love, love , love the pictures and the video!

Please keep posting lots of pics and video's. It's our way of going to the shows and watching. I never tire of these pics!

Marina looks so sophisticated! She was robbed of first place! She has great movement with Lucy.

And Lucy's coat looks gorgeous!!!

Lois is too cute!!! That face certainly is the face I get when I got to work all day. It must come with the eating homework gene in Caddy's line. LOL

More shows coming????


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marina looks so grown up and is turning in to a wonderful handler :wub: Yay Marina! Lucy looks very beautiful as well :tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your wins Marina! Stacy, "all" of your girls are pretty.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

What a pretty family you have, both fur & skin.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm am devouring these pics!!! What wonderful shots you got. And wow....I didnt' realize Marina was only 9 years old. She looks so grown up in the ring!!! Beautiful photos and the one of Lois' face is priceless!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations to Marina and Lucy. You look great out there in the ring Marina. Doing a great job.

Tina


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Hey Marina and Lucy! 

Tell your mommy that she can never post enough pictures and videos of you two! Marina, you look all grown up in those outfits! :thumbsup: Very, very pretty!! And miss Lucy looks great too! I'd also like to have a maltese with a coat which seems to grow like weed!  My Gabbana is 14 months old now, but her coat isn't as long as Lucy's. 

And your handling, you go girl! I watched the video and you look like a pro, you look so confident (and you should be)! Ever thought of a carreer as a professional handler, when you grow up? 

Some day I will be looking at those Westminster video's and think: Hey! That's Marina of Bellarata Maltese! I saw pictures of her when she was only 9 years old. Just wait and see...

Keep up the good work!

Lots of hugs and kisses from Holland. 

Stacy, you must be so proud of your girls. You might just have your own private handler in a few years! What a luxury!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 16 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671957


> Yes it is<strike> another obnoxious amount of</strike> pictures of Marina showing Lucy this weekend at the Paso Robles show in california. I am so sorry for the picture spamming here, btw, I just don't always get a chance to take pics/videos of Marina showing (I usually forget, LOL)
> 
> For the people who are new to the forum, my daughter Marina is 9 years old and shows in junior showmanship (she started 10 mos ago) and is showing the maltese that started it all for us, the one I got as a pet 2.5 years ago, Lucy. She was shaved down a year ago and we've been growing her coat back out and I just love the way they work together. I also want to mention that I almost bought a maltese from a BYB but wound up buying from a show breeder. I can honestly say that I don't regret that decision for a second, LOL.
> 
> ...


Stacy, just beautiful and the pup is sooooo squeezable!!!!


----------

